# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Paradox Frog- Pseudis paradoxa

## MissFroggie

Hi everyone,
Has anyone else heard of a Paradox Frog? They're really cool/cute/interesting and the tadpoles actually start huge and shrink into a frog! Someone at school has a tadpole which is large, a gold sort of colour, and hasn't turned into a frog even though they've had it for ages, and (what with me being obsessed with frogs!  :Frog Smile: ) I found out that it's a Paradox frog tadpole! 
MissFroggie  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Did not knew about this frog and a search turned up this interesting article:  ADW: Pseudidae: Information .  Keeping tadpoles that size would require a large aquarium!

----------


## MissFroggie

This is what she said it looked like- massive tadpole! Paradox frogs aren't native to here so they can't be kept in ponds so you're right, the aquarium must be massive!

----------


## Reggie

It's been years since I've seen these in the pet trade , or at least here in the US

----------


## MissFroggie

I think they are available more here in England, not sure though,  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Darwin1991

only saw in docementary :Frog Surprise:

----------

